# New Premade book cover designs uploaded



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Book Cover Designs | Premade and Custom Book Covers | Home


Cover design is most important part of the book. we have large collection of Premade book cover designs for kindle, createspace and ebook. also new custom book covers




www.bookcover4u.com























*2750+*
*Premade book cover designs*
* For kindle / KDP paperback/ Smashwords / Nook / Lulu etc. *

*Unlimited Revision | 24 Hours Delivery | 3D mockup | Licensed Commercial Stock Image *















https://bookcover4u.com/customer-reviews?rel=kb_main​


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

You have some covers that had pictures of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton on the covers. Even if these were from stock photo sites, I think those pictures are usually for editorial use only, and book covers do not come under that use.


----------



## Itsro (May 27, 2016)

Very nice. Good quality--low price. Perfect for those on a budget.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

Annette_g said:


> You have some covers that had pictures of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton on the covers. Even if these were from stock photo sites, I think those pictures are usually for editorial use only, and book covers do not come under that use.


Yep, also saw one of Putin. Several of the non-fiction covers include registered trademarks which I'm presuming permission was not granted to use either.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*We have reached 5000 likes through our facebook page. Thank you to all of our followers for you support...Thank you everyone..!! we offer 30% discount for any design. This offer expires ➜ 2017-aug -31*

*https://www.facebook.com/Bookcover4u/
https://www.bookcover4u.com/*


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

Nevermind I found it


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Bookcover4u.com offer new large collection of halloween book covers for fair and reasonable price  . We have attached few covers here. Please visit our website and see all covers.

https://www.bookcover4u.com/book-cover/halloween


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

We convert your kindle cover to createspace cover / paperback cover design with 300 dpi resolution. 
This is the most amazing cover converting service in the market where the basic package is $4.00 

https://bookcover4u.com/convert-ebook-kindle-cover-to-createspace-for-$4


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, bookcover4u! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Itsro said:


> Very nice. Good quality--low price. Perfect for those on a budget.


Thank you.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

bookcover4u said:


> Thank you.


Could you assure me that these covers are legal to use?

After browsing through, some seem to be highly questionable.

thanks = )


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Herefortheride said:


> Could you assure me that these covers are legal to use?
> 
> After browsing through, some seem to be highly questionable.
> 
> thanks = )


Please can you tell me which cover ? 
Thanks.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

We have uploaded new romance cover set. Please visit

*Premade &#128151;&#128151;ROMANCE &#128151;&#128151; book cover designs
*

*https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover/Romance
*


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

bookcover4u said:


> Please can you tell me which cover ?
> Thanks.


Some were pointed out up-thread. Have to checked to see if you're legally able to use these images? Or will you ignore what people have said and not clarify the rights to the stock?


----------



## 98475 (Sep 11, 2017)

Can you email me a promo code at [email protected]? I just registered. Thanks.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

unkownwriter said:


> Some were pointed out up-thread. Have to checked to see if you're legally able to use these images? Or will you ignore what people have said and not clarify the rights to the stock?


all images are paid stock images.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

ericreese said:


> Can you email me a promo code at [email protected]? I just registered. Thanks.


Please check bookcover4u inbox.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, bookcover4u! Sorry we missed welcoming you last year. I'm posting now to make sure you're aware of the rules for promoting your business and/or website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## 98475 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, again. I purchased your premium cover gig, order #87300309 from [email protected] Please respond to my portal messages in regards to the order a few hours ago. Thanks.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*
Good News
We have reached more than 2100 book covers designs.
Those awesome book covers will inspire you.
Visit our design store.  *

https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Update: 15 new  premade covers uploaded. 

Available for premade book covers and custom book covers.

2 Orders in queue.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 100 covers uploaded.  
Promo code for 2019 april -> BC4UAPR


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great covers. Love browsing your site and have bookmarked you. Best of luck.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 150+ covers uploaded.  
Promo code for 2019 MAY-> BC4UMAY
Save $3


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 100+ covers uploaded.  
Promo code for 2019 JUNE-> BC4UMAY
Save $5 BC4UJUNE


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Just uploaded new 20 covers, 
Promo code for JUNE- BC4UJUNE
$5 Discount


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Promo code for JUNE- BC4UJUNE
$5 Discount


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Promo code for 
JULY- BC4UJULY
$3 Discount


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Promo code for 
JULY- BC4UJULY
$3 Discount


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 10+ covers uploaded. 
Promo code for 2019 AUGUST-> https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code
Save $3


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 20+ covers uploaded. 
PROMO CODE FOR 2019- SEPTEMBER - SAVE $2 https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 20+ covers uploaded. 
PROMO CODE FOR 2019- SEPTEMBER - SAVE $2
https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 20+ covers uploaded. 
PROMO CODE FOR 2019- OCTOBER - SAVE $3
https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 30+ covers uploaded. 
PROMO CODE FOR 2019- OCTOBER - SAVE $3
https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

UPDATE : New 20+ covers uploaded. 
PROMO CODE FOR 2019- OCTOBER - SAVE $3
https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*UPDATE : New 20+ covers uploaded. 

PROMO CODE FOR 2019- NOVEMBER- SAVE $2

https://bookcover4u.com/promo-code?rel=kb_main*


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*Premade book cover designs - Save $5 - Black Friday big deal*

_*CODE : BFBC4U*_

https://www.bookcover4u.com/?rel=kb_main​


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 25 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 25 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 25 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 25+ covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 20 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 20 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

WE STARTED SERIES BOOK COVER DESIGN SERVICE

https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New 10 covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New cover set uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded..


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*Premade book cover designs - Save $5 - Black Friday big deal*

*CODE : BFBC4U*

*https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover?rel=Kb_bp_20*


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded. 




  







  







  











book cover designs - Premade and Custom Book Covers


Cover design is most important part of the book. we have large collection of Premade book cover designs for books




bookcover4u.com


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*2021-May New Premade book cover designs uploaded





  








Romance-book-cover-design-romance-couple-red-lips-cover-design-book-covers-woman-and-man-face-...jpg





bookcover4u



May 5, 2021




https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover










  








Fantasy-book-cover-design-woman-book-cover-beautiful-girl-gothic-death-scary-white-hair-with-s...jpg





bookcover4u



May 5, 2021







*


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

bookcover4u said:


> Book Cover Designs | Premade and Custom Book Covers | Home
> 
> 
> Cover design is most important part of the book. we have large collection of Premade book cover designs for kindle, createspace and ebook. also new custom book covers
> ...


Just an idea. It's really hard to find covers to use by authors writing a series. The genre most favored, I think, would be historical romance, science fiction, and mystery. Marti's Books


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Marti talbott said:


> Just an idea. It's really hard to find covers to use by authors writing a series. The genre most favored, I think, would be historical romance, science fiction, and mystery. Marti's Books


Thank you for your great idea. We will think about it again.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*2021-May New Premade book cover designs uploaded*

Fantasy Book cover Design
https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover?rel=k_m
#bookcovers #bookcover #WritingCommunity #writerscommunity


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*2021-JuneNew Premade book cover designs uploaded*

Book cover Design
https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover?rel=k_m_j
#bookcovers #bookcover #WritingCommunity #writerscommunity


----------



## DeeJay (Jul 30, 2021)

Order delivered.

Thanks.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

DeeJay said:


> Order delivered.
> 
> Thanks.



Great... You are welcome.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

*2021 New Premade book cover designs uploaded*

Book cover Design
https://bookcover4u.com/book-cover?rel=k_m_o
#bookcovers #bookcover #WritingCommunity #writerscommunity


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

* uploaded*


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

New book covers uploaded.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

bookcover4u said:


> View attachment 26085
> View attachment 26086
> View attachment 26087
> * upload*
> ...


----------

